# 2 Brp Sc18v2m For Sale In On-road For Sale



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Have 2 Brps Posted In On Road For Sale. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Bohh (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll take them. I sent you an email through the boards, as your PM's are disabled.


----------



## DAVE B (Feb 18, 2008)

Sold!!!


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

interested if still available


----------

